# router for controlling speed of  LAN



## mastersquall (May 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

In my office i have airtel internet connection which is shared by all pc and mobile. problem is that when i am not there most people watch youtube or etc when they are idle which i don't mind you can't keep working all day .

But only issue is that due this my FUP of airtel vanished in no time :/ and i have suffer whole month turtle speed of 512 . We don't require internet speed that much as only email is only thing which we use internet for .

Current setup 

Airtel Modem+WIFI from it LAN cable goes to  Dlink Router from there to rest of PC and to all mobile.

So i want to control LAN cable speed going from airtel modem to DLink Router by putting another router in between for speed control 

kindly suggest me which router will be best for my requirement


----------



## icebags (May 29, 2016)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] will love to move this thread to his home section and guide you through.

some high end routers have the facility of bandwidth management i think. apart from that there are some routers where you can run custom scripts to control bandwidth, after installing 3rd party firmware.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 30, 2016)

[MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION],thanks for tagging otherwise i would have missed this thread in peripherals section.

As already mentioned a router with bandwidth control feature is required.Check current dlink router features(post model name too if unable to find),it may already have the bandwidth control feature.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jun 4, 2016)

Which router, model??


----------



## mastersquall (Jun 30, 2016)

icebags said:


> @whitestar_999 will love to move this thread to his home section and guide you through.
> 
> some high end routers have the facility of bandwidth management i think. apart from that there are some routers where you can run custom scripts to control bandwidth, after installing 3rd party firmware.


could you give me name of that router and how to do 


whitestar_999 said:


> @icebags,thanks for tagging otherwise i would have missed this thread in peripherals section.
> 
> As already mentioned a router with bandwidth control feature is required.Check current dlink router features(post model name too if unable to find),it may already have the bandwidth control feature.


i don't want to disturb my current router given by airtel . i prefer to buy new router for this work


amit.tiger12 said:


> Which router, model??


as i said above i prefer new router for controlling


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2016)

As i understand airtel wifi modem router is one device & dlink router is another device.I asked about checking dlink router not the airtel router to find out if dlink router already has bandwidth control feature.


----------



## mastersquall (Jun 30, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> As i understand airtel wifi modem router is one device & dlink router is another device.I asked about checking dlink router not the airtel router to find out if dlink router already has bandwidth control feature.



I didn't find any settings there


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2016)

can you post the model name/no. of that dlink router?


----------

